# Swenson spreader price



## slade (Oct 19, 2004)

I priced a 9' mdv stainless steel swenson spreader with a briggs motor- $8100 OUCH. Anybody now where to buy a swenson at a decent price. It does seem like a good quality piece of equipment though.


----------



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

*Swenson*

Swensons are nice, but they are also nice and expensive. You might want to check on their website and look at a few places between you and st. louis. I think there are about 4-5 distributors between us.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Murry tractor in kc or in topeka is a distributor. i picked up a used swenson 9' ss 5 yd for $750 last fall. that price sounds like a lot but swensons are worth every penny.


----------

